# Using the quote function



## Nonethewiser (17 Jul 2018)

Sorry if this is a bit of a bonehead question but I'm not all that experienced a forum user generally. I'd be very grateful if someone would explain to me how to use the quote function . I recall seeing something in another thread some time ago and I did manage to use the function once but thereafter didn't use the forum for about 6 months and now I can't remember!


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jul 2018)

It's for when you want to include quotes from more than one post on your reply.

Click on +quote for each post you want. Then when you go to reply you should see and "Insert Quotes" button.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jul 2018)

And he's still 'Nonethewiser'


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Click on +quote for each post you want. Then when you go to reply you should see and "Insert Quotes" button.


Or,if you only want to quote a bit of the post, select the text you want, an option to quote will appear.
Insert the quote in your reply.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> if you only want to quote a bit of the post, select the text you want, an option to quote will appear.



Didn’t know you could do that. Every day is a school day.

Thanks.


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> do that



Do what?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Or,if you only want to quote a bit of the post, select the text you want, an option to quote will appear.
> Insert the quote in your reply.





Tenacious Sloth said:


> Didn’t know you could do that. Every day is a school day.
> Thanks.





Salty seadog said:


> Do what?


This is called"selective quoting" or "misquoting", there is a CC guideline about it


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> This is called"selective quoting" or "misquoting", there is a CC guideline about it



TLDR.


----------



## jefmcg (17 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Didn’t know you could do that. Every day is a school day.
> 
> Thanks.


This is pretty perfect. I was trying to keep it simple, so he could use the functionality. Someone adding that in a separate post (@Pat "5mph" ) gives extra information to the OP without confusing the simple explanation, and also other users.

Something I didn't realise until just now when I tested it: if you want to reply to several different points in the same post, you can select each point, and +quote them, and you will get multiple quotes from the same OP. Embarrassingly, I've been hand editing them. Please don't tell anyone!


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> Something I didn't realise until just now when I tested it:



Uh ha, do go on. 



jefmcg said:


> if you want to reply to several different points in the same post, you can select each point, and +quote them, and you will get multiple quotes from the same OP.



Ahhh, like it ....



jefmcg said:


> Embarrassingly, I've been hand editing them. Please don't tell anyone!


----------



## ColinJ (17 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> This is pretty perfect.





jefmcg said:


> Something I didn't realise until just now when I tested it:





jefmcg said:


> Embarrassingly, I've been hand editing them.


Ha ha - it works - I too have been doing repeated full quotes and editing!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (18 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> I’m a naughty boy and need to be spanked.



We do need to be careful when using this feature not to quote others out of context though.


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jul 2018)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> We do need to be careful when using this feature not to quote others out of context though.


Well I never.


----------



## Nonethewiser (18 Jul 2018)

jefmcg said:


> It's for when you want to include quotes from more than one post on your reply.
> 
> Click on +quote for each post you want. Then when you go to reply you should see and "Insert Quotes" button.
> 
> View attachment 419791



Excellent, it's not as difficult as I thought. Many thanks for that and it would seem that I've opened a thread that's been useful to others too.


----------



## mjr (18 Jul 2018)

Remember that all of the "+quote" things only work if your browser is set to insecure or if you've specifically granted cyclechat program permission.


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2018)

Nonethewiser said:


> Excellent, it's not as difficult as I thought. Many thanks for that and it would seem that *I've opened a thread that's been useful to others too*.


That's a first for this forum.

I had no idea about the selective quoting too. I wonder how many very useful features are still hidden from us.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> I had no idea about the selective quoting too. I wonder how many very useful features are still hidden from us.


I found out about that one years ago, by experimenting: figured that if you can select and work a text in Word, maybe it would work on CC too.
Sometimes I experiment by sending stuff to myself.


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> I wonder how many very useful features are still hidden from us.



You must know about the Shock feature for use when you feel a poster is being a div. You can send an electrical current to a posters keyboard that discharges shocking them next time they type.

Only works in the News and Politics forums though as it's an opt in feature.


----------



## TVC (19 Jul 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You must know about the Shock feature for use when you feel a poster is being a div. You can send an electrical current to a posters keyboard that discharges shocking them next time they type.
> 
> Only works in the News and Politics forums though as it's an opt in feature.


That would explain so much


----------



## Salty seadog (19 Jul 2018)

TVC said:


> That would explain so much



Why you keep taking your keyboard back to pc world?....


----------

